# "Worlds oldest trees die" it says



## phinds (Jun 16, 2018)

Definitely NOT the "Worlds oldest trees" by quite a stretch (magazine "facts" are notoriously unreliable), but still ... "

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2018)

I will be PC AND NOT SAY WHAT I AM THINKING......


----------



## Tony (Jun 16, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I will be PC AND NOT SAY WHAT I AM THINKING......



Didn't you plant that one?

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2018)

Tony said:


> Didn't you plant that one?


Grrrrr

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 16, 2018)

Hurry up and slab those trees before the bugs get them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Jun 16, 2018)

Has anyone here ever had any baobab wood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 16, 2018)

phinds said:


> Has anyone here ever had any baobab wood?



Never even seen it for sale. For some reason, I’ve always thought it was supposed to be soft and stringy, but I may be way off.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh go ahead and say it old man... The damn tree is 2450 years old, it probably died of old age! Global warming didn't have bat guana to do with it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 17, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Oh go ahead and say it old man... The damn tree is 2450 years old, it probably died of old age! Global warming didn't have bat guana to do with it!!


I agree, especially with the bat guano (sh!t) part of it.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 17, 2018)

You and me both... I get so tired of everything that is wrong with this world being blamed on mankind supposedly releasing a naturally occurring element, that is causing something that has gone on for 4.5 BILLION YEARS. 

Best estimates at man's existence on this planet places us here only 3 million or so years of that, only 6000 years of which we have been colonized, and only 200-250 years of which we have been industrialized and releasing CO2 into the atmosphere. Recorded climatology has not been around more than the last century. Historical climatology is based on stories and paintings suggesting it was warm/cold therefore assumptions of temperatures during a given period. Even in the event a thermometer was read, and the temperature was written down, who had a thermometer that measured temperature to the tenth or hundredth of a degree back there 200 years ago, and just exactly how accurate was it? A good deal of the temperature change we've seen in the last 100 years could very likely be a result of improvements in technology. 

Regardless... if climate change is supposedly all mankind's fault, who caused it the other 4,447,000,000 years prior to our existence?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jun 21, 2018)

I had wondered In The past about baobob wood and I remember going on to hobbitthouseinc looking for imagea and info on it. If i remember correctly, it wasn't listed or i couldn't locate it if it was. Epic trees. Had no idea they were "dying off".... However I do think think they are the world's oldest trees or even in the assumed top ten. Pretty sure Ol' Methuselah is still holding it down... Bristlecone Pine at an undisclosed location in California is said to be almost 5 thousand years old if I'm not mistaken... Truly amazing. It gets my heart beating when I start to daydream about these ancient sages. So damned cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> You and me both... I get so tired of everything that is wrong with this world being blamed on mankind supposedly releasing a naturally occurring element, that is causing something that has gone on for 4.5 BILLION YEARS.
> 
> Best estimates at man's existence on this planet places us here only 3 million or so years of that, only 6000 years of which we have been colonized, and only 200-250 years of which we have been industrialized and releasing CO2 into the atmosphere. Recorded climatology has not been around more than the last century. Historical climatology is based on stories and paintings suggesting it was warm/cold therefore assumptions of temperatures during a given period. Even in the event a thermometer was read, and the temperature was written down, who had a thermometer that measured temperature to the tenth or hundredth of a degree back there 200 years ago, and just exactly how accurate was it? A good deal of the temperature change we've seen in the last 100 years could very likely be a result of improvements in technology.
> 
> Regardless... if climate change is supposedly all mankind's fault, who caused it the other 4,447,000,000 years prior to our existence?


Yeppers, and these are the same folks that cannot tell you what the temperature will be next week. Having been employed in an outdoor activity, i used to walk outside and check the wind. With wind direction and looking at the sky, i had much better accuracy than the local weather idiot. And hell if people are that bad get rid of themmmm, at least those south of the 40th parralell.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 22, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> only 6000 years of which we have been colonized,



What exactly do you mean "colonized"? The Aborigines of Australia have been around for 30,000 years.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 22, 2018)

There are 5 Baobab trees growing in Hollywood , Fl. at Young Circle. They are really cool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Tankerbarr (Jun 23, 2018)

Tony said:


> Didn't you plant that one?


Nah, all the ones he planted were gone years ago

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 23, 2018)

This is still alive and well.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2018)

burlyfigured said:


> This is still alive and well.
> 
> View attachment 149086



Where is that and what type of tree is it? Tony


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 23, 2018)

It's a cypress in Mexico. https://monnamcdiarmid.com/2008/05/28/montezuma-cypress-the-tule-tree/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 24, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> You and me both... I get so tired of everything that is wrong with this world being blamed on mankind supposedly releasing a naturally occurring element, that is causing something that has gone on for 4.5 BILLION YEARS.
> 
> Best estimates at man's existence on this planet places us here only 3 million or so years of that, only 6000 years of which we have been colonized, and only 200-250 years of which we have been industrialized and releasing CO2 into the atmosphere. Recorded climatology has not been around more than the last century. Historical climatology is based on stories and paintings suggesting it was warm/cold therefore assumptions of temperatures during a given period. Even in the event a thermometer was read, and the temperature was written down, who had a thermometer that measured temperature to the tenth or hundredth of a degree back there 200 years ago, and just exactly how accurate was it? A good deal of the temperature change we've seen in the last 100 years could very likely be a result of improvements in technology.
> 
> Regardless... if climate change is supposedly all mankind's fault, who caused it the other 4,447,000,000 years prior to our existence?


Dang, Rocky, you think like I do. We are on the same page on that stuff, except the for the current accuracy of temp measuring devices. It hadn't occurred to me yet, but an inkling of that scientific thought was lurking in the back of walnut sized orb I call a brain.

I disagree with Herb G. The Aboriginay's were there, but only lived in small nomadic groups. "Colonization" used by Rocky probably means ancient peoples gathering together into permanent walled in cities, establishing set rules and regulations plus tax codes, and then trying to lay claim to other areas where the inhabitants weren't "colonized" yet. ( My small orb is starting to hurt, so I have to stop my rambling) ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> What exactly do you mean "colonized"? The Aborigines of Australia have been around for 30,000 years.





Dictionary.com said:


> col·o·nize
> ˈkäləˌnīz/
> _verb_
> verb: *colonize*; 3rd person present: *colonizes*; past tense: *colonized*; past participle: *colonized*; gerund or present participle: *colonizing*; verb: *colonise*; 3rd person present: *colonises*; past tense: *colonised*; past participle: *colonised*; gerund or present participle: *colonising*
> ...




By definition, the aborigines aren't really colonized to my knowledge even today Herb, while they do live in societal groups, they don't really try to exert any political authority over anyone or anything else. They are nomadic hunters who live in harmony with the land.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Dang, Rocky, you think like I do. We are on the same page on that stuff, except the for the current accuracy of temp measuring devices. It hadn't occurred to me yet, but an inkling of that scientific thought was lurking in the back of walnut sized orb I call a brain.



Electronic technology in this day and age is simply amazing. We're capable of measuring elements in soil, water, air to parts per billion, and further. We're doing the same thing with temperature, no more mercury in a tube hung on the wall. The changes they're citing are so minute and ridiculous that most truly wouldn't be measurable with the technology of 100 years ago.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

